# BettingGods.com Free Daily Tips



## Betting Gods (Jul 24, 2014)

Starting today we will be posting one carefully selected tip from our network of services.

Today's tip is:

14:10 Yarmouth Felix Leiter
2pt win @ 3.00 William Hill


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 25, 2014)

A winning start yesterday 

Today's tip:

15:55 Ascot Euro Charline
2pt win @ 2.20 BetBright

Running Total : +4.00pts


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 26, 2014)

2 winning bets from 2 so far.
Today we're looking at a Football lay:

Malmo FF vs Kalmar FF
Lay: Kalmar FF 1pt stake
Current Odds: 5.80

Running Total : +6.40


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 27, 2014)

We'll have a horse racing selection today:

3.40 Ascot, Polybius @ 9/4 B365 1pt Win

Running Total : +7.40


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 28, 2014)

Horse Racing again today:

17:00 Ayr Push Me
2pt win @ 3.00 Ladbrokes

Running Total : +6.40


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 29, 2014)

Horse Racing today:

5.30 Yarmouth Ninea 4/1 B365

Running Total : +10.40


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 30, 2014)

Another winner yesterday! - the price also moved out to 5.50 SP.
Today's bet is 
7.05 Leicester Watersmeet 5/2 B365

Running Total : +14.90


----------



## Betting Gods (Jul 31, 2014)

We're having a 1pt Football lay today:

Portugal U19 vs Germany U19
Lay: Portugal
Current Odds: 5.50 Betfair

Running Total : +13.90


----------



## peleus (Jul 31, 2014)

It was a good run!


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 1, 2014)

Still in profit - not bad for a random selections from our range of services


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 1, 2014)

Horse Racing today:
8.50 Musselburgh - Cara’s Request 4.00 Bet365

Running Total : +14.90


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 1, 2014)

Horse Racing on Saturday:

3.05 Thirsk, Craggaknock @ 5/1 B365 1pt Win

Running Total : 13.90


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 3, 2014)

Heading to Chester for today's bet:
14:00, Al Bandar
Win @ 3.20 Betfair

Running Total : 12.90


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 4, 2014)

19:00 Windsor, Crystal Lake
2pt win @ 2.88 BetVictor

Running Total : 11.90


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 4, 2014)

Posting tomorrow's bet early as I'm heading off on holiday:

4.30 Ffos Las, Tullia @ 5/1 Bet365

Running Total : 14.76


----------



## Carl (Aug 6, 2014)

will follow this thread, thanks!


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks Carl.

Today's tip is

14:50 Brighton Beauchamp Ace
2pt win @ 4.33 Bet365 / BetVictor

Running Total : 13.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 7, 2014)

Fancying some Golf today and it's the PGA Championship:

Jimmy Walker @ 66/1 Boylesports
1pt Each Way @ 1/4 odds, 5 places (2pt total)

Running Total : 12.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 9, 2014)

Today's selection :

(15:05)Newmarket ---> 7.Almagro@5.00(BETVICTOR)

Running Total : 12.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 10, 2014)

Man City v Arsenal
Man City win @ 2.41 Matchbook

Running Total : 11.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 11, 2014)

Continuing with Football:

Fredrikstad vs Mjondalen (Norway 1 Div)
Lay: Mjondalen
Current Odds: 3.35 Betfair

Running Total : 10.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 13, 2014)

Back at the racing:

14:00 Beverley, Zaitsev
2pt win @ 3.00 Coral

Running Total : 10.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 14, 2014)

Heading to the Swedish Allsvenskan:

Kalmar FF vs Falkenbergs
Lay: Falkenbergs
Current Odds: 5.50 Betfair

Running Total : 9.76


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 15, 2014)

Horse Racing today;
4.20 Nottingham, Cay Dancer @ 7/2 B365 or SkyBet. 2pt Win 

Running Total : 10.71


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 16, 2014)

MLS today;

Sporting Kansas City vs Toronto FC
Lay: Toronto FC (1pt stake)
Current Odds: 5.00

Running Total : 9.71


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 17, 2014)

Continuing with the Football;

Swedish Allsvenskan 
FLK Goteborg vs Bommapojkarna
1pt over 2.5 goals @ 1.64 Betfair

Running Total : 10.66


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 18, 2014)

Horse Racing today:

7.00 Windsor, Trulee Scrumptious @ 4/1 Bet365 or William Hill

Running Total : 12.30


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 19, 2014)

Racing again today.

3.30 Yarmouth - Kinema
1pt win @ 5.00 BetVictor
1pt place @ 2.42 Betfair

Running Total : 11.30


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 20, 2014)

Slight profit thanks to the place yesterday.
Football today;

Fulham v Wolverhampton 
Over 2.5 goals @ 2.06 Betfair

Running Total : 11:72


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 21, 2014)

No luck yesterday.
Today's bet:

Brazilian Campeonato:
Corinthians vs Goias 
Under 2.5 goals @ 1.52 Betfair

Running Total : 10.72


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 22, 2014)

Horse Racing today:

15:55 Newmarket, Hostile Fire @ 10/3 SkyBet

Running Total : 9.72


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 23, 2014)

Brazilian Campeonato
Atletico MG vs Internacional 
2pt Under 3.5 Goals @ 1.26 Betfair

Running Total : 8.72


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 24, 2014)

Football again today;
Sunderland vs ManUtd = over 2.5 goals @ 1.90 Bet365

Running Total : 9.24


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 25, 2014)

One goal short yesterday, continuing with the Football today:

Singapore S-League
Albirex Niigata vs Tampines Rovers
Over 2.5 Goals @ 1.54 Betfair

Running Total : 8.24


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 26, 2014)

Racing today;

15:40 Ripon, Zeb Un Nisa
Win @ 2.38 Betfred or BetVictor

Running Total : 8.78


----------



## Betting Gods (Aug 27, 2014)

A Football lay bet today:

Botafogo vs Ceara
Lay: Ceara
Current Odds: 5.80

Running Total : 7.78


----------



## peleus (Sep 25, 2014)

Any lays for this month yet?


----------

